# 821 QZE Paddles Marking Up Driveway



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I noticed that my paddles are leaving black rubber marks in places on my driveway and sidewalk. Would upgrading the paddles to the "extended life paddle kit" help prevent this? I am assuming the rubber would be harder and maybe not mark things up as much? Maybe I'm just being fussy!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

meierjn said:


> I noticed that my paddles are leaving black rubber marks in places on my driveway and sidewalk. Would upgrading the paddles to the "extended life paddle kit" help prevent this? I am assuming the rubber would be harder and maybe not mark things up as much? Maybe I'm just being fussy!


I've never noticed any marks on the surfaces that my 821 QZE has covered (asphalt driveway, concrete sideways, stone patio, painted asphalt tennis courts). How old are the paddles? Mine is only a year old, so perhaps they have reached EOL. Did you call Toro? They may have some feedback as well. Good luck!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

fjb730 said:


> I've never noticed any marks on the surfaces that my 821 QZE has covered (asphalt driveway, concrete sideways, stone patio, painted asphalt tennis courts). How old are the paddles? Mine is only a year old, so perhaps they have reached EOL. Did you call Toro? They may have some feedback as well. Good luck!


The blowers is brand new. I haven't even done my 2hr oil change yet. I haven't called Toro as of yet. I thought I'd try posting here first.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You do know those marks will wear off after awhile.*


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Honestly, the marks "may" come off but if it keeps marking the cement off with use, they are going to be all over the place! I'm more curious if the "extended life" paddles are a harder material and more likely not to leave their mark!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe the new paddles need a break-in period. 
We are talking less than 5 hours total run time at this juncture.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rooskie said:


> Maybe the new paddles need a break-in period.
> We are talking less than 5 hours total run time at this juncture.


Maybe?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Never had that happen on any of my two cycle single stage machines. I do know that the extended life paddles are much harder to install because of the lack of flexibility. How tight are the paddles to the back of the machine?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Are you lifting up on the handle when you are using it? If you are you are putting additional weight on the paddles


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

meierjn said:


> Maybe?


MAY BE!
That's all you'll get from me at this distance!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rooskie said:


> MAY BE!
> That's all you'll get from me at this distance!


Sorry, all I meant was that maybe there is a break in period for the paddles.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Cstanis said:


> Are you lifting up on the handle when you are using it? If you are you are putting additional weight on the paddles


No lifting on the handle.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

FWIW, I found the scraper bar was the culprit the one time I had this problem.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll try and grab some pics today to share.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I grabbed these photos this morning. Hopefully they are clear enough to make out the markings.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

meierjn said:


> I grabbed these photos this morning. Hopefully they are clear enough to make out the markings.
> View attachment 203426
> View attachment 203427
> View attachment 203430
> ...


Probably break-in. The marks on my sidewalk were much worse. Even this summer.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

meierjn said:


> View attachment 203427
> 
> 
> I grabbed these photos this morning. Hopefully they are clear enough to make out the markings.
> ...


With a broom finish being on the rough side, I would say that is pretty much expected. Turning the steering wheel on your car would leave the same amount of residue. I tried a set of after-market poly skids and they also left marks besides causing more vibration because of the extra hardness of the paddles.


----------

